# Breeding bettas - All you need to know



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

For starters in breeding, I know a lot. I have't had a spawn because I only have one betta, but I 

know enough to get some people to get a good spawn. Let us start, but first I need to say this is like

Breeding bettas but you can share your tips here and I have an breeding challenge, so lets get our 

supplies:

-a 10 gallon tank or bigger, this is where the bettas will breed

-two other tanks for the male and female, before and after they breed

-your two bettas, one girl one boy

-food, water conditioner, a sponge filter, plants, a place for the bubble nest, micro worms and VE 

(that is correct, right?), lots of jars, heater, test kit, thermometer, etc. 

This is most of the stuff. If I forgot something please correct me. Now the steps, remember, all the 

betta babies will not live, some will and some won't.

Set up the tank. Put plants and smooth rocks on the bottom. You may put decor too. Now slowly pour 

or use a hose to place the water in the tank. Let the water age for 1 day to reduce shock and stress. 

Heat it to 78-80*F in the ageing process. The petstore cup will be useful to get your betta in the tank 

and feel better lol. The male first. When the male is in his breeding tank safely, put the female's by it. 

This will encourage him to build a bubble nest and get the female ready. After he has been in there 

for a week and is ready, put the female in her cup and float it. Now your male betta is really ready. 

Do the petstore cup method and get the female in. Get ready for possibility of nipping and tearing 

fins. Soon in a few days or less, they will finally get under the bubblenest and embrace. The eggs 

will be put in the nest and you should wait a day to see if they are done. They eggs will start 

hatching and you will see tails. Little white tails. Clear to be exact. When they start swimming in 1-3 

weeks remove the male betta. Soon they will grow, but some will die. After you can clearly tell boy 

from girl separate them. Now you can sell some and keep others. Good luck!

If this is missing stuff, please tell me. Post it here to make this correct. Now time for the betta 

breeding challenge! Try to breed to get a red betta. Easy peasy. No certain tail, just a red betta. 

This challenge changes every month so you can enter this one or see the next. I am not forcing you 

to breed, just a challenge. I did not copy and you can paste pics here and more tips.

*TIP #1 *

Lots of plants means more bettas! True or not?

They can hide more but they are harder to count. Please comment!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

NO gravel on the bottem... With gravel, fry can get lost there because the father may not see them and eventually lost fry will die of starvation or lack of air.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I meant a smooth stone, sorry. But I would stay with the floating plants.
*TIP# 2*
NO gravel on the bottem... With gravel, fry can get lost there because the father may not see them and eventually lost fry will die of starvation or lack of air.
By Dead sunlight, a fellow betta lover
THANKS!


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

My personal food type for when I go to breed will be boiled and freeze-dried egg yolk (got this tip from adastra), (from oldfishlady) mosquito eggs collected from a rain bucket out back (btw, make sure to watch out for Dragonfly eggs/larvae, they'll eat the fry, vicious larvae), cultures for live Bananaworms, Microworms, Walter worms and Vinegar Eels and non-hatching brine shrimp eggs for when they get bigger (got this from researching). Some people use freshly hatched brine shrimp but I'm more comfortable with not having to worry about the shells (not good for fishies apparently). I will also have 3 different kinds of live (guaranteed snail free) plants. For the conditioning of the adults I will be using freeze-dried bloodworms and non-hatching brine shrimp eggs. Although this will be what food I will have they are suggestions and do not have to be followed to a T persay


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

No gravle and no stone, when they spawn the eggs are falling every where and the dad is trying to catch them. And they will be falling in between the stones and he will not be able to get them. Bare bottom tank only. If you want all the eggs. 

2nd thing is you don't just age the water in a breeding tank you cycle it. You put a sponge filter in there and you cycle it. If your not using a filter your gonna have a mess on your hands. Ammonia spikes and fry can't handle that. 

I only fill my 10 gallon up half way so what I do is run the sponge filter in a cycled tank for 3 days. Then I take 2 gallons from that cycled tank and put it in the breeding tank then I put 2 gallons of fresh water. So running that sponge filter let it get the good bacteria in it and your putting 2 gallons of cycled water. 
If your not in a hurry then just put 5 gallons in your breeding tank with the sponge filter and let it cycle.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Lots of different methods to spawn this species that work well-
I use a spawn method that is a more natural way with great success. 
I get an average of 30-60 fry to adult after culling with this method

10g-mature/heavy planted and full to the top with water, no filtration, soil based with sand cap, 80F, lots of pond, ramshorn, trumpet snail and RCS for clean up.

I use 20-75g tank for grow-out and can keep my males together for up to a year if the fry are left with the father for at least the first 30 days

I intro the breeders in the spawning tank at the same time and usually will have spawn within 1-3 hours

I let the male pick his nesting site-usually under a floating plant

I start 50% daily water changes once I start adding live food to the tank when the fry are about 6-7 days old, they feed off the infusoria and other micro-critters the develop in a mature NPT

First foods-infusoria (grown in the spawning tank) then NHBBS, HUFA supplemented BBS, white worms, 
the mosquito larva are for the adults for conditioning along with other live foods

What I have personally seen in the two method I have used-bare bottom-half full, remove male and the natural method......a few differences I have noted...
BB method-easier to count and clean-but I get more deaths related to pathogen/parasites, more neurotic type behaviors as adults, swim bladder problems
Natural method-hard to count until they learn the feeding tap, no health issues, less aggressive Betta.

Like I said-lot of way to spawn-it is finding what works for you, your set-up and breeders...sometimes you have to tweak things from one spawn to another


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Good! That is well thought, oldfishlady! I would recommend that, it is perfect! Just like the wild. Good job! (^) What a good set up. I like all your posts and ideas and I wonder if this helped anyone.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

You forgot to add that you need to seperately condition your pair for two weeks on frozen or live food before you set about introducing them.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

*hitshead* Yes I did. I am forgetful.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't think anyone should really listen to this thread! He even say " I haven't spawned yet" he also says sorry if I'm missing Anything correct me" if someone that doesn't no any better and was looking for breeding info and found this and don't no any better. And listens to all this he gonna have problems with his spawn, and who suffers? The fish!

The next thing you have people out trying to breed bettas just because what? Because it's your challange. We already have enough bettas getting bred just because. 2nd thing is there is 3 different types of red, which one are we supposed to breed for "you". The 3rd thing is, it takes a good 4-6 months to see the betta at his/her best. Plus spawning and conditioning period makes it a little loner so at the best 4 months later we come back and say ok here is your red betta! LoL 
It just seems like this thread would have a rookie all messed up. I no frog is just trying to help and real interested in breeding. But he don't have enough under his belt to have a thread like this. He is on the right path and would be able to have a spawn his self. But he hasn't yet. Don't have that hands on knowledge that helps so much.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry. Shut this down. I am a girl. I am stupid. Shut this down.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

And I just wanted to inspire people. I said YOU do not have to. It is just something. I wanted people's opinions. Sorry! *cries* You know I am 10.


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

*More Tact*

I believe that when people respond to a post from someone else that it's ok to correct but do it through constructive criticism, we don't need people judging and scolding people like children and acting like they're better than someone else.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Did you say that to me or Floridabettas? :roll: We can continue. What is your best spawn? How many betta babies did you get? I love seeing people get inspired to have a betta and breed. That is why I made this thread!


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> Did you say that to me or Floridabettas? :roll: We can continue. What is your best spawn? How many betta babies did you get? I love seeing people get inspired to have a betta and breed. That is why I made this thread!


No Frogipoi not to you. I liked the post. Just because you forgot some things doesn't mean that somebody needs to jump down your throat and tell you that you don't know anything. I think it's innappropriate.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I think this is a great thread.......good idea frogipoi........

You don't have to be a breeder or plan to breed to be apart of it....a learning tool so we can all put our ideas or experience in writing to share with others...our success, failures, plans....etc......


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Frog, I don't think there's anything wrong with you wanting to help people. Don't be upset. They're just words on a monitor. They don't really mean anything if you don't let them. Your spirit of wanting to help people is what's important.


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> I think this is a great thread.......good idea frogipoi........
> 
> You don't have to be a breeder or plan to breed to be apart of it....a learning tool so we can all put our ideas or experience in writing to share with others...our success, failures, plans....etc......





vaygirl said:


> Frog, I don't think there's anything wrong with you wanting to help people. Don't be upset. They're just words on a monitor. They don't really mean anything if you don't let them. Your spirit of wanting to help people is what's important.


I Agree.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks! I only got worried that other people thought the same. I knew it was rude. :evil: He should say he is sorry. :roll: I think he wanted to cause drama. :evil: Some people do. On one of jackels threads there were people doing that. I guess we can talk about spawns and tips! I just want to inspire and increase the betta bug.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

this does have a lot of good general information in it, though it's not all condensed in one post. Froggie, while you could have taken some time to make a rough draft and a final draft and made sure to double check for information, this is still great! People who notice anything wrong can just post what is missing, or their advice, there's no need to troll *coughFloridaBettacough* I also think someone owes Froggie an apology...


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Being 10 is hard. It does have good info. Someone *cough floridabettas* is just rude. We can talk about spawns. How much eggs do you think a female betta has in one spawn? 100?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Its hard to say how many eggs the female can have, I think a lot of it depends on the age and condition of the female.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

That is true. How much can a 4 month old healthy female could have?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh cry me a river, some drama people blowing things way out. LoL. I wasn't rude or anything. All I said was nobody should listen to that thread. 
I mean so what let's just put more bad info on the net from someone that hasn't bred, and not even that hasn't even researched enough because the thread was half a**. So it's ok to put more miss information on the net. So beginners can come along and then start getting confused. Then the fish and new beginners are suffering. It's amazing that I say something is wrong with this thread. and that there's enough bad info out on the net and people giving it out we don't need more. 
Mabey he/she could of pm it to fishlady or someone had them go over it, then post the thread.

You can tell the people that care, that want to have all the right items and everything right before they breed. They will spend a little extra to get a decent pair and try to better the breed or mabey just to put money in the pockets of the people that work there butt off and care about the breed...

Then you got the whatever people that don't care. That don't care about putting miss information on here and don't care will just breed half way with half the items, the people that will go to the pet store and buy bettas knowing there gonna breed. And they can get a little better pair for 15 more. But it whatever to them. 

My bad for speaking out about a thread I didn't mean to make y'all cry..


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I no your heart is in the right place and your on the right track. For a 10 year old you are doing great. You and my little brother would get along he is 11 and he has done 2 spawns under my watch. He even raised fry to when they were eatting crushed flake food which there still babies just getting there color. And he was alowed to bring it to school which all the kids took care of it untill he was full grown. They got to watch him grow up into a big beautiful fish, he was the whole classes fish. At the end of the year the teacher was so in love with the betta she asked us if she could take him home. Anyway I'm not worried about your age. The youth are the future breeders. To be 10 and this much into bettas that's great.. I love it. Talk later


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks. I will research more and repost the method.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

1st Frogipoi - i am glad some one of your age is A) taking on such a tremendous task as putting this together and B) open to constructive Criticism _---- really i am very proud of you

2nd - there are more than a few members involved in this thread who are not attempting to contribute at all and the name calling, offensive tones, and not topic related posts need to be stopped... we have a member here trying to share their knowledge and attempting to learn the finer points of the subject at hand let us try to be pro-active in assisting them...


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> 1st Frogipoi - i am glad some one of your age is A) taking on such a tremendous task as putting this together and B) open to constructive Criticism _---- really i am very proud of you
> 
> 2nd - there are more than a few members involved in this thread who are not attempting to contribute at all and the name calling, offensive tones, and not topic related posts need to be stopped... we have a member here trying to share their knowledge and attempting to learn the finer points of the subject at hand let us try to be pro-active in assisting them...


Thank you bearwithfish.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm with bearwithfish as well.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I will update but.... will I spread more info that is bad and good? I will when I can


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

if you would like Frogi you can take the time to copy what you have.. research a bit more , post a thread requesting members to submit entries on methods they have used, and we can remove this one so that after you have gathered mor information you can compile it all together and re post with more information. that would be good... true some things you have need to be polished up a bit and some reviewed for accuracy but all told i think your heart is in the right place... let me know what you want to do moving forward.... 

as my contribution - 
while researching some time ago i found a wonderful guide to making a Betta Drip system. my thought was that after the fry reach the point where separation must occur this set up would be a great way to house the little guys until they could be purchased here is the link to part one 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxVy6kUM37I
be sure to realize that often part of this could be purchased at a great discount using local resources and internet posting sites such as Craigs list etc...


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

*How to breed a betta part one*
When you find the two perfect bettas you must breed, you think "Shoot, how do I breed?" You think and think but have no clue. Well here we will take many methods of breeding and you can create your own or try one that you like. Many famous breeders use Indian Almond leaves to make the water brown like in Bettas' wild home in Thailand. Let's start natural;
You need a 10g-mature/heavy planted tank filled to the top with water, no filters, soiled base with sand cap, 80*F, lots of pond, ramshorn, and trumpet snails and RCS for clean up, Indian Almond leaf. 
For grow out have a 20-70g tank and you can your males together for up for a year if the fry are left with the pa pa at least the first thirty days.
I intro the breeders in the spawning tank at the same time and usually will have spawn within 1-3 hours
Let the male pick his nesting site under a floating plant (probably)
Start daily 50% water changes once you start adding live food to the tank when the the fry are about 6-7 days, they feed off the infusoria and other micro-critters the develop in a mature NPT
First foods-infusoria (grown in the spawning tank) then NHBBS, HUFA supplemented BBS, white worms, 
the mosquito larva are for the adults for conditioning along with other live foods
What I have personally seen in the two method I have used-bare bottom-half full, remove male and the natural method......a few differences I have noted...
BB method-easier to count and clean-but I get more deaths related to pathogen/parasites, more neurotic type behaviors as adults, swim bladder problems
Natural method-hard to count until they learn the feeding tap, no health issues, less aggressive Betta.
Is this better? Tips:
cycle,
Old Fish lady's method, give her credit!!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> And I just wanted to inspire people. I said YOU do not have to. It is just something. I wanted people's opinions. Sorry! *cries* You know I am 10.


I think this is a really good idea, it's a place where people can share their experiences and leave tips. Don't let one or two people get you down! 

Also, just a tip for you, it's not really a good idea to post your age on the internet. This is a pretty safe site, but anyone can see it and it just isn't a good idea.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

lot of people do. I am not really 10! I said that to trick you. It isn't safe to put your state either.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> lot of people do. I am not really 10! I said that to trick you. It isn't safe to put your state either.


I really don't believe that you said you were 10 just to trick us, it's okay if you are but I was just saying because it's just a good habit to get into (not telling personal info). It's fine for me to put my state because there are over a hundred counties in Kentucky, many more cities/towns than that, and no one knows my name/address.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I really am not. I am around that but I meant I was... 
J/K about the state


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Alright. It's okay, about the state.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

*dances* Well that is over.Do you breed bettas?


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

No, but I probably could except that I can't really pay for all the things I'd need right now.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I won't breed till I feel like I learned every thing.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> I won't breed till I feel like I learned every thing.


Everyone has his/her own method. And since people from non four season areas (like me) can join this forum, you will get even more methods. Just get the basics and memorize them: water quality, betta type, breeding goal, feeding fry, etc.

IMO; the best way to learn is to experience it. You will never know what works for you until you actually breed. So go for it!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

My mom doesn't want baby bettas and I want to know more. I feel like all the fishies will die because of me. I need to learn, ...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok relax as we are talking about a potential hundred or more fry i think your mom has a good point about not breeding at this time.. but just think this gives you a lot of time to 
research
plan
save money
get what you need
and gain experience with keeping fish first 
these are all very very important steps and since you have some one in your life that can help keep you on track (not impulse attempts) you will be much better for it when the time comes....
so now enough of the why nots and oh i am so sad (said with a smile)
and back to researching and gathering information..... 
so any breeders out there have experience with using tea leaves? i personally have not used them and hear they are wonderful. why? what do you do? what benefits are there? fill us in


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks. I would use Indian Almond leaves cause they say they make the water a brown tint and make it more natural for the bettas so... Natural = Brighter color, less stress and a happy betta.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> ok
> so any breeders out there have experience with using tea leaves? i personally have not used them and hear they are wonderful. why? what do you do? what benefits are there? fill us in


I don't know the chemistry of IAL, so you could go to Bettysplendens and read the Betta Health & Care section.

IMO, it all comes down to water quality. If your water source is suitable for bettas and you keep its quality in good condition, you don't really need IAL.
I don't use IAL for breeding unless the fry are showing problems (not eating, tail closed, etc). 
Actually other leaves can be used as well (here, some fruit leaves and other plants). They aren't as effective as IAL but they serve the same purpose, brighter colors and happier betta.

Here, people use it in different ways. Some just place the leaves in the tank (a bit dirty), while others would make a thick solution then cup it into the fish tank. Some would even use hot water to make the solution (I don't do this because I don't want to change its chemistry).
In all cases, you don't need to make the water dark brown. You only want a yellow brown color. The amount of leaves to be used depends on the age of the leaves. Older leaves (darker color) are best. About 1/4 of a leaf is more than enough for a 1.25g of water.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I will alway use IAL on my spawns and I will tell you why, A spawn if very stressful on the fish andd sometimes fish die. So i want to make it as easy as possible on my fish when they spawn. And Indian almond leaves does this when you mix up some of that black water extract and put it in there. His bubbles are so sticky you can blow on them and they wont pop, my spawns without IAL the bubbles will pop real slow which the male is wroking his but off trying to keep the fry in the nest and make bubbles. But with IAL it is awesome, That and filling the tank up half way so that they dont have to swim so far and so much up and down its just right there...


----------

